# 

## .

,     ,  ,     1  2009 .
 -  -    :Embarrassment:

----------


## .

26  2008 . N 224- "     ,             "
 27  2008 .


   21  2008 

   26  2008 

 1

        (   , 1998, N 31, . 3824; 1999, N 28, . 3487; 2001, N 53, . 5026; 2003, N 22, . 2066; 2004, N 27, . 2711; N 31, . 3231; N 45, . 4377; 2006, N 31, . 3436; 2007, N 1, . 31; 2008, N 26, . 3022)  :

1)  1  5    :

"     ,    3  4  ,         ,    .";

2)    1  54    : "           () ,     (),     () ,     ,    ()     .";

3)  59   3  :

"3.  , ,   ,    ,  ,    ,        ,           1    ,                   .";

4)   63:

)   1  1  "  2"   ",  2, 4  5";

)   5  :

"5.  ,   641  ,            .";

5)   1  64:

)     ""   "";

)    :

" ,   641  ,         ,    ,         .";

6)   641  :

" 641.                 

1.          ,                    ,   .

  ,     ,   ,      1-          (    - )  10           - .

2. ,        ,   ,        ,     :

1)        ,   ;

2)    ;

3)   ,      -      ;

4)      ,   ,     .

3.           .

4.             .

        ,         ()  ,          ()  .

           ,       ,        .

5.   ,          ,    ,         ,      .

  ,   ,      .";

7)   67:

)  1   4  :

"4)     .";

)   2  2  "  2  3"   "  2 - 4";

8)   76:

)   1:

    "  "   ", ,   () ";

    "( ), ,"   " ,";

)  2    :

"  -        ,   ,              ,    ,       -    ,      ,            .";

)     3  "" ;

)   4:

     :

"       -                        ,      ,   ,      .";

    ",     ,      ";

)     7  "   "   "            -  ";

)   8  "" ,   ", , ";

)   91  :

"91.        -    ( )  ,      .";

)   92  :

"92.              -        (  )        -      ,      ,  ,         .

         ,               -        (  )        -  .";

9)   88:

)  2    :

"2.                 -                ().";

)   91  :

"91.  ,            ()  ,   81  ,       ()             ().                 ().    (),         ,           .";

10)    5  100   "  "   "       ";

11)   101:

)     4      : "       ,    ,    ,      , ,             ,   ,    .",        : "   ,     .   ()            ,   ,      ()        .";

)    9    : "              .";

12)    7  1014    : "   ,     .   ()   ,   ,         ,    ()        .";

13)   132:

)     1  "10 "   "20 ";

)   2:

    ""   "  ",   " "   ",    ";

    "20 "   "40 ";

14)  133    :

" 133.        (),  , , 

         ( )   ,           (),  , ,              ,    0,2      .";

15)   134:

)     " " ,  " "   "( ), , , ";

)     ",     -   10  ";

16)   135:

)    " ,   "   ",  , , , ";

)     1  " ,     "   ",  , , , ";

)     2  "    46  " ;

17)  1351    :

" 1351.    ()       

         ()      ,             2  86    ()       ,    ,     5  76  ,     ()      (),   ,      10  .".

 2

        (   , 2000, N 32, . 3340, 3341; 2001, N 1, . 18; N 23, . 2289; N 33, . 3413; N 49, . 4564; N 53, . 5015, 5023; 2002, N 22, . 2026; N 30, . 3021, 3027; 2003, N 1, . 2, 6; N 22, . 2066; N 28, . 2879, 2886; N 52, . 5030; 2004, N 27, . 2711; N 31, . 3231; N 34, . 3520, 3522, 3524, 3527; N 35, . 3607; N 45, . 4377; 2005, N 1, . 9, 30; N 24, . 2312; N 30, . 3101, 3128, 3129, 3130; N 52, . 5581; 2006, N 10, . 1065; N 23, . 2382; N 31, . 3436, 3443; N 45, . 4628; N 47, . 4819; N 50, . 5279, 5286; 2007, N 1, . 39; N 22, . 2563; N 23, . 2691; N 31, . 3991, 4013; N 45, . 5417, 5432; N 49, . 6045, 6071; N 50, . 6237, 6245; 2008, N 26, . 3022; N 27, . 3126; N 30, . 3614, 3616)  :

1)  25  2  149   "  "   " ";

2)  7  150    :

"7)   (        ),       ,  ,    ;";

3)   161:

)  3    :

"  ()      ,       ,     ,      ,  , ,   ,  ,  ,    ,       ,     ,      ,         ()     .             ()  .        ()  ,    ,    .      ,           .";

)  4   " ,"   ",     (            ),";

)  5    :

"5.   ,   ,  ,        ,          ,                ,           ,         .             (, ),      (  )       .";

4)   3  1  165:

)     ;

)    :

" ,            ,     ,   :

  ,      ,           ( ),       ;

  ,            ,      ,        ,    ( ),     ,     ;";

5)   168:

)  1    :

"     ,        ( ,  ),   ,     ,       (, ),    ,   ,   4  164  .";

)  3    :

"3.    (, ),   ,      ,        ( ,  ),      -     ,      ( ,  ),           ,        ( ,  ),   .

        1-3  161    ,    2  3  161  ,  -  ,   5  6  169  .";

)    4   ;

6)   169:

)   2  "  5  6"   "  5, 51  6";

)    5   " -"   ",     (, ),   ,";

)   51  :

"51.  -,    ,        ( ,  ),   ,   :

1)      -;

2) ,       ;

3)  - ;

4)    ( , ),  ;

5)  ,        ( ,  ),   ;

6)  ;

7)  ,    (, ),  ,      .";

7)  3  170   3  :

"3)      ,        ( ,  ),   .

        ,        (, ),      ,   ,     ,              ,  ,        ( ,  ),   .

     ,       ,        ( ,  ),   .";

8)   171:

)     3   "(, )"   ",  ",  "      "   "      ";

)   12  :

"12.   ,   ,        ( ,  ),   ,   ,     (, ),  .";

9)   172:

)  2   ;

)    5    :

"  ,      6  171  ,      ,   10  167  .";

)   9  :

"9.   ,    12  171  ,    -,     ,        ( ,  ),   , ,     ,        ( ,  ),   ,   ,    .";

10)   3  176:

)      :

"    :";

)    :

"     ,   ;

       ,   ;

     ,   ,         ,   .";

11)     2  1  220  "1 000 000"   "2 000 000";

12)   1  228:

)  2   ",   ";

)  7    :

"7)  ,    ,    ,         ,   ,   181  217  ,      .";

13)  32  1  251   ",                 ,  -";

14)       21  252  " "      "   "   ;

15)    2  254   "- "   ",  ",   " "   ",      ";

16)    1  257   ""   ",     ",  "  8"   "  8  20";

17)  258    :

" 258.   ().         ()

1.             .     ,                .                           ,    .

                ,   ,           .              ,     ,        .

   ,             ,         .

      ,      1  256  ,    :

 ,     ,    ,   ;

 ,     ,     ,            ,      ,            ,    .

     ,     ,      1  256  ,    :

 ,    - -,  -  ,   ;

 ,  -   -,     -,  -           ,      ,            ,    .

2.             ,   ()                   ,         ,   .   ,          ,         ,  10  (     ).

3.       :

  -         1   2  ;

  -       2   3  ;

  -       3   5  ;

  -       5   7  ;

  -       7   10  ;

  -       10   15  ;

  -       15   20  ;

  -       20   25  ;

  -       25   30  ;

  -       30 .

4.   ,    ,    .

5.           ,      2  .

6.     ,      ,             .

7. ,    ,    (        ()         ),                      ,     ()     .                      ,     ()     .

               ,    ,         ,    ,                   .

8.    ,      3  259  ,                ,   .

9.            ,      257  ,      .

        ()          10  (  30  -    ,    -   )     (   ,  ),     10  (  30  -    ,    -   ) ,     , , , ,  ,             257  .

    ,              ()         10  (  30  -    ,    -   )  ,      () ,  ,         , , , ,  ,   ,       () (   ,           259  )     10  (  30  -    ,    -   )  .

               ,          ,  ,       ()        ,         .

10. ,  ()        ( ),      ()  ,              ( ).

11.  ,            ,                 .

12.     ,   ,       (),        .

13.  ,         ,      ()      2593  ,   ,     ,      ,         .      ,          ,      ,     () .

        ()       ()     .        ,       () ,           ,    ,        ().";

18)  259    :

" 259.      

1.                ,   :

1)  ;

2)  .

            (  ,           3  )        .          .                    .

                .

2.          ,   .        ()                   .

3.                      , ,  ,  ,    -   ,        .

                 ,        .

4.         1-  ,   ,        .

5.     -    , ,      ,      55             ,       :

1)       (),    ,    -   (),       ;

2)   ,       1-  ,   ,       .

      ,   - .

6. ,      ,            - .         -       ,   3  1  254  .     ,      ,  ,    7  8  241  .";

19)     1  261  " "   " ",   "()"   "      ,",  " "   " ";

20)   263:

)    " "   " ";

)   1:

    "  "   "  ",  "  "   "  ";

 8   "  "   "   ";

  9  10  :

"9)          ,      ()    ,      14    1  2007  N 310- "     XXII     XI    2014    ,               ";

10)     ,               .";

21)   8  1  265:

)   " "   ",    ,";

)    :

"                 ,      ,     ,      .   ,      ,     ,   13  2592  ;";

22)      1  269  31  2009 ;

23)   1  284:

)     "24"   "20";

)     "6,5"   "2,5";

24)  2  288    :

"    ,          ,          .";

25)      3  325    : ",     ,       1-  ,        ( )   .";

26)  2  34620    : "             5  15      .".

 3

   5  2000  N 118- "                    " (   , 2000, N 32, . 3341; 2001, N 13, . 1147; N 33, . 3413; N 51, . 4830; 2002, N 22, . 2026; N 30, . 3027; 2003, N 1, . 2; N 50, . 4849; 2004, N 31, . 3231; N 34, . 3517; N 35, . 3607; 2005, N 1, . 9; N 30, . 3116; 2006, N 45, . 4632; 2007, N 1, . 31; 2008, N 26, . 3011)   271 - 273  :

" 271. ,  ,        () ,           ,      2008 .

   ,      2008 ,      ,          ,  ,      .     ,    ,        .

               . ,     ,              ,      ,     ,         .

 272. ,        0,5       ,      600 000   800 000 ,  1  2009     .

 273. ,    9  165          ( ),    1-4  165      ,        ,     9  167          ,      ,   90   ,        ,   ,   ,      1  2008   31  2009 .".

 4

   24  2007  N 216- "                " (   , 2007, N 31, . 4013; N 49, . 6045)   31  :

" 31. ,       ,                              ,        ()  (   ,       ),                       ,           ,         .".

 5

   3    22  2008  N 155- "         " (   , 2008, N 30, . 3611)  :

1)  ""   "1. ";

2)   2  :

"2.   1  2  22  34626       (    )     ,         22  1998  N 86- "  ",   1  2011 .".

 6

  :

1)  2  28  1    29  2000  N 166- "           " (   , 2001, N 1, . 18);

2)    13  1    29  2002  N 57- "                  " (   , 2002, N 22, . 2026);

3)  ""  4  62    29  2004  N 58- "                          " (   , 2004, N 27, . 2711);

4)      17,    21  1    22  2005  N 119- "     21                     " (   , 2005, N 30, . 3130);

5)    7  1    28  2006  N 28- "     21         3   "     21                     " (   , 2006, N 10, . 1065);

6)  4  1    4  2007  N 255- "     21                 0  ,  ,       " (   , 2007, N 45, . 5432);

7)  6    26  2008  N 103- "                  " (   , 2008, N 26, . 3022).

 7

 10  1    22  2008  N 158- "     21, 23, 24, 25  26                 " (   , 2008, N 30, . 3614) .

 8

       1  269       ,        ,        ,   ,   (      ,             ),        ,   1,5 , -         22  -      .

 9

1.        1  2009 ,   ,          .

2.  2   ""  8  1        1  2010 .

3.  2  2        1  2009 ,    1-         ,    ,               (        ),       .

4.  3, 7           .

5.     1  5       (    )   ,   1  2008 .

6.     2  1  220       (    )   ,   1  2008 .

7.   8      ,   1  2008 .

8.   3  59       (    )    , ,   ,    ,  ,  ,                 .

9.     3  176       (    )    ,   1  2009 .

10.     9  258       (    )    ,      1  2008 .

11.   3 - 5  161   1  3  168       (    )     ( ,  )     ,    1  2009 .

12.    1  2009   ,   ,        ,       (, ),  ,     31  2008  ,       21      ,         (, ),  .

13.  ,      1  2006   1  2009  -                 ,    ,   172        ,         .

14. ,          ,   641       (    ),     1  2010 .



.

----------


## LegO NSK

1.        .
2.         /.
3.  -   .
4.  -    (   ).
5.      , ,    .

----------


## _01

> 5.      , ,    .


:        -,        -   ?

----------


## LegO NSK

.

----------

,      ,   ?

----------


## .



----------

-,       . ?

----------


## .



----------


## FTN

,    ,   /  .
    -  ? 
  /     .?     ,      / ???
 /    ?         /????

----------

,    ,

----------

.

----------


## Tortilla

> ,    ,


          ...    -   , ...    ...

----------


## 22

/            !  :Wow:

----------


## _N

,     ,   ...,       ...           , ?

----------

> !


- ,  -     . :No:

----------

!

----------


## Larky

> /            !


     -     ?

----------

,  ,   ,               ?

----------

4)    ( , ),  .

 :Hmm:     50-100,   ,      ,      ,    ?

----------


## CatWoman

> 4)    ( , ),  .
> 
>     50-100,   ,      ,      ,    ?


  : ,   ..

----------

> : ,   ..


   ,  .      ,      ,    :Wink:

----------

,   ??

----------

...      ....     ....     -     ....

----------

,   , .    .     ?     ,       .,   ,   .



> ,      2008 ,      ,          ,  ,      .     ,    ,        .


  :Wink:

----------

> 9.   ,    12  171  ,    -,     ,        ( ,  ),   , ,     ,        ( ,  ),   ,   ,    .;


     ?
     ?

  ,       ,     (  8900,   9800,  900       -    - ? (      ? ---)

      100% -

----------


## _

,    28.11     ,         -?   -?      ??

----------


## Youlia

> )  7    : 
> 7)  ,    ,    ,         ,   ,   181  217  ,  .;


,         .  ,      3-   ,      (,    ).

----------

> ?
>      ?


     .        ?          .   /     ,   , /  ()       (             ),       .   ,  ,       . :Wink:

----------


## Carsy

. 
       0,5?   ,                 ?        .... 
_

----------

> ,          ,  ,       ()        ,         .


..     30% ,       5 ,     .  :Frown:

----------

> 0,5?   ,                 ?        .... 
> _


  ,   1  2009    0,5     .

----------


## Youlia

> 22)      1  269  31  2009 ;


  %%       2009-  : 1,5    22%     :Wow:

----------

:     1.  =5000 .
  2 500 .      .  /.   2 500 .       ?  1/2 . ?  .

----------

: " "

----------

> :     1.  =5000 .
>   2 500 .      .  /.   2 500 .       ?  1/2 . ?  .


1)      -; 
2) ,       ; 
3)  - ; 
4)    ( , ),  ; 
5)  ,        ( ,  ),   ; 
6)  ; 
7)  ,    (, ),  ,      .; 
  ,      .

----------

> : " "


4)    ( , ),  . 
-    . :Wink:

----------

> 12.    1  2009   ,   ,        ,       (, ),  ,     31  2008  ,       21      ,         (, ),  .


    .

----------

> %%       2009-  : 1,5    22%


                 2009?

----------

> 2009?


  ,   01.09.08 -  8

----------


## 1111

> 2009?


    ? 
, ..  ..        "  ,    "??      ,  ,         ,   . 
.. Happy New Year ..

----------


## chernusha

_3.    (, ),   ,      ,        ( ,  ),      -           ( ,  ),           ,        ( ,  ),   ._

   ,         5 ,    /  ?  /     ?

----------



----------


## CatWoman

?  4 ?  ?   01.01.09?

----------


## Sveta SPb

20-  28- ...

----------


## chernusha

..    31   ,    /   31 ,      /         ?  /      ?

----------


## CatWoman

> 20-  28- ...


  ?

----------


## 111

/   . ..    , /     ,  /     -  .

----------


## Sveta SPb



----------


## CatWoman

> ..    31   ,    /   31 ,      /         ?  /      ?


      .

----------


## Youlia

> /      ?


       ,          :yes:

----------


## C

,  " ".   28.11.08      ???? :Hmm:  :No:

----------


## Sveta SPb

,        -

----------


## YUM

> _  21  252               ;
> 15)    2  254   -    ,  ,       ,      ;_


...   -   ?
    .252  "21" ...
 "   2"   254 -  ! 

 :Frown:   ""  ...
 ,  ! ,   , ""   ,   .
 ,    ,         () ?

----------


## alina-sivest

> ,     ,  ,     1  2009 .
>  -  -


 ,      ?

----------


## Youlia

> .252  "21" ...


 2.1   :yes:

----------


## YUM

> /            !


  :
       ,     5-    .
       ...     ...   :     ?
""  ,   (  )  ...

----------


## YUM

> 2.1


  ,        ...

----------

> 20-  28- ...


  14   
,  .

----------

..,    ,  / ,               -  ..,         ,    .      -    .  :Wow:

----------

> ,  " ".   28.11.08      ????


         ,    .            .

----------


## _

,  ,           . ,     ?       ,       ...

----------


## kaso

> ,      ?


    ...

----------


## CatWoman

> ...


  :Wow:

----------

> ,  ,           .


     01/09/09   ?
    .         ,    , ,   ,    .       ,   .   :Frown:

----------


## .

.     ,

----------


## .

> ...   -   ?
>     .252  "21" ...
>  "   2"   254 -  ! 
> 
>   ""  ...
>  ,  ! ,   , ""   ,   .
>  ,    ,         () ?


YUM, ,   , -     . ..        2.1.
    2 .254  .    1  2  :Smilie:

----------


## kaso

> .     ,


   ...   -     ...   :Wink:

----------


## Youlia

> ,


   ,     4-  2008 . ,     .

----------


## kaso

> ,       ,


 ,    (      //),      .        ,   ,  , ,    ""  .

----------


## Youlia

> ,   ,  , ,    ""  .


   -   ?     ?   :Wow:

----------



----------


## tan

?

----------


## kaso

....       -  , ,       .
        ,     ? ,       :Wink: 
     , -  "           "?..

----------

> ?


,    \   



> ,     4-  2008 . ,     .


.    ,    ,  ,       , ... ,   , .

----------


## Youlia

> 


  , 4-   ,    :yes:

----------


## kaso

> -   ?


*Youlia*,   , ,  ,  "      (, )".   . 
, ,      18/118 (  10/110).

----------


## kaso

> 


 ,    -     ,      ...  .

----------


## Youlia

> .    ,    ,


-,  .  - ,  , ..   3 ./3.   -    , .. ,   4-        ,      ?   :Wink:

----------


## Youlia

> Youlia,   , ,  ,  "      (, )".   . 
> , ,      18/118 (  10/110).


 *kaso*,  "",  "     "   :yes:    ,    :Wink:

----------

> -   ?     ?


   !     62,2     (     ),   ,    ,   -

----------

> 4-        ,      ?


    ,       :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

> -     ,      ..


     .

----------


## kaso

> ,


*Youlia*, ,    ,  ,    ( ) ,       .      ?   :Wink:

----------


## Youlia

> !     62,2


   62.2?  76.5     :yes: 


> ,


    4- ,   3-     :yes:

----------


## Youlia

> ,  ,    ( ) ,


     ,       / ,        :yes:

----------


## kaso

> .


,     ...   ,    "" ,     ,       :Wink:

----------


## kaso

*Youlia*,    ?   ?? ,     .

----------


## .

> ,     .


 ?

----------


## Youlia

> Youlia,    ?   ??


  ,     ,                     :yes:

----------

> ?


        ???   !

----------

> *Youlia*,    ?   ?? ,     .


    ,    ...
     ,  
     - - ,  62,2
     ,      ,    76,5
      "" -  10    ,     -

----------


## Youlia

1 . 2009 .       , ,         3 . 2008,  ,   !!!   :Wow:

----------

?           .      .

----------

> 1 . 2009 .       , ,         3 . 2008,  ,   !!!


   ,    -       (  ).

----------


## Youlia

> 


**,    ,   4-  2008     :yes:

----------


## Solga_

> **,    ,   4-  2008


   .  ,      4 ,       ( ?),    1  ,    .

----------

> **,    ,   4-  2008


 ,         ?

----------

> ,         ?


..    ,      (-)       (.. ..)

----------


## LegO NSK

2   -  ,     ?  :Smilie:

----------


## Youlia

> 2   -  ,     ?


  :yes:

----------


## kaso

> ,     ,


--...   ....     ,      :Smilie:

----------

> 


 :8: 
 :Stick Out Tongue: 
     -     .   ?  :Frown:

----------

.       ,      :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

..   ??

----------

> ..   ??


,    ,  ,     .  , ,   .

----------


## CatWoman

,   28  ,   ,   ,    :Frown:

----------


## Natalishka

, ,     ,     ? ,         ?

----------

:Cool:

----------


## ODK

> , ,   .


 , , ,       2/3   3    20.10.  :Smilie:

----------

> 2/3   3    20.10.


*ODK*,   ?

----------


## C

> -,  .  - ,  , ..   3 ./3.   -    , .. ,   4-        ,      ?


 ,    -    ?       ""  1 ,        -  ,  .       -     9   .

----------


## ODK

> ODK,  ?


 , ,    (,   ).       ,  !         :No-no:

----------


## Nex@

> , , ,       2/3   3    20.10.


 ,  3     .  ,   1/3   20.10, 20.11  22.12  :Wow:

----------


## ODK

,         30.10. ,    .       (   1/3)    ,      ,    ,       ,   -  :Embarrassment:

----------

> , , ,       2/3   3    20.10.


        2007,            ,      ,     .        .

----------


## Natalishka

> 


,

----------


## ODK

> 2007,            ,      ,     .        .


 
 :Big Grin:

----------

> ,


         ?

----------

- ,            ,    ,       28.11.08.      . 
   -     ?       . 
   ,  .285     ,            - .      :Frown:

----------


## CatWoman

> - ,            ,    ,       28.11.08.      . 
>    -     ?       . 
>    ,  .285     ,            - .

----------


## Youlia

> -     ?       .


  ,     . 285 ,          .         ,     , .

----------

> ,     . 285 ,          .         ,     , .


 !     ,    .

----------


## rudi_key

> -     9   .


,       ,   .    ,      :Wink: 


  ,   .   ,        :Smilie:      ,  :Smilie: ))  
       .     ,     ,      ,      ,       ...         .
          .. .   ,   4 ..

----------


## Youlia

> !     ,    .


 !          1  2009 ...   ?

----------


## rudi_key

2009,         ,    ...
      2008 ,

----------

> !          1  2009 ...   ?


 !

   1-  2009   .    4-  2008 . 
  ,  .1 .286 :
_   ,        ,      ,         ._
..  1-   ,    4- .               01.01.09.          -   . 

PS.        .

----------


## _

-     ?   ?

----------


## rudi_key

..... .     :Frown:

----------

.      . ..     9 ,  ,, ,     6 .   .
    9 . 180, 190, 200  02(  ),   210, 220, 230    (  . )    180, 190, 200 .
   270, 271(   ).  -    28.11.?
 28.10    , .    270, 271.     1\3    28.10?
,     .
   .

----------


## rudi_key

. 8   . 13    . 14 .     .. :Smilie: ))

----------

> .


  ,  .,  ,            ..

----------

> .      . ..     9 ,  ,, ,     6 .   .
>     9 . 180, 190, 200  02(  ),   210, 220, 230    (  . )    180, 190, 200 .
>    270, 271(   ).  -    28.11.?
>  28.10    , .    270, 271.     1\3    28.10?
> ,     .
>    .


     3 . . ,     ?
, ..

----------


## _

?    (     , !

----------


## rudi_key

> ?    (     , !


 ?

----------


## _

,           .

----------


## .

*_*,      ,      ,   .  , ,       :Frown:

----------


## _

!           )

----------


## margo1124

> 1 . 2009 .       , ,         3 . 2008,  ,   !!!


 :Frown: .  .       (  ) .

----------

> 


 mtv

----------


## Youlia

> PS.        .


   ,   01.01.09    / 2,5%,  , ,    6,5%,    4-    3-,  /      :yes:

----------

> ,   01.01.09    / 2,5%,  , ,    6,5%,    4-    3-,  /


 .               .

----------

,          ? -  ?  ?

----------


## 1

.    220:-)       2000000?    1.01.09??        ?   (        -?)        (    :-)))  , ?

----------


## rudi_key

" 2 000 000"    .     01/01/08

----------


## 1

> " 2 000 000"    .     01/01/08


    ?     ? (:-)

----------


## alisa3399

!       -                             ,    "" !?       !!!  :Wow:             3 . !!        !!!  :Wow:             ,   ??? ::nyear::        ?!

----------


## Youlia

*alisa3399*,  ,    ,       ,             .        :yes:

----------


## C

> ,       ,   .    ,     ..


    ,            -        .

----------

*C*, 
            9

----------

-       ,    ""      .

----------

"  "

----------


## Olya_

> 22)      1  269  31  2009 ;






> .   8      ,   1  2008 .





> 8 
>        1  269       ,        ,        ,   ,   (      ,             ),        ,   1,5 , -         22  -      .


, .
%      ( ,   01.09.2008)        
"  * 1,5" 
 01.01.2009?

----------

" "       ,     2-     :        ,          ,   .      ...   :Wink:

----------


## lavrenov

> , .
> %      ( ,   01.09.2008)        
> "  * 1,5" 
>  01.01.2009?


7.   8      ,   1  2008 .

    (     )?  :Big Grin:

----------

> 


      \       ?    \

----------


## kaso

> ,


,       ! , ... ,  ,      :Grenade:

----------


## kaso

> \       ?


 (  ) ,        ,  ,   ,          .   , ,      :Wow:

----------

%      ( ,   01.09.2008)       "  * 1,5" .

          12%,       12*1,5=18%???      %   17%,       - 17  18?

----------

17

----------


## ODK

> ,        ,  ,   ,          .   , ,


    ,     -    ,   ,    -  . ,    ,       .




> -       ,    ""      .


        ,        . ,       ,     ...  :Wink:

----------

> ,  ,   ,          .


    , " "   ,   .          ....  :Smilie:

----------


## margo1124

> ,     -    ,   ,    -  . ,    ,       .


       .    ?  :Frown:

----------

?

----------


## margo1124

> ?


    ,        ,      .       ,     ,   ?           ?

----------



----------


## margo1124

.          , ?

----------


## mobilkom08

30.09,      01.10    01.10    -.,   30.09 30 01.10                 ?

----------

,

----------


## mobilkom08

?       30.09,       01.10.    01.01.09?

----------


## ESM

.
    .       28.10.08.    -.   ,     "" .      28.11.08,            28.12.08.  ?

----------


## rudi_key

> 28.11.08,            28.12.08.  ?


 ..

----------

> ?


 ...

----------

> "  "


      ,   "" ,   ,    ,    ,    . !  :Cool:

----------

> 


...    ?   :Cool:

----------


## mobilkom08

> ""


  "   "       .

----------


## Janne

,          ,      ?

----------

.   -   ,  -   .          ...    .           .            ????

----------

,         914 ,

----------


## alisa3399

Youlia ,  ,           .      :                        ,          .            .          ?!

----------


## C

> *C*, 
>             9


  :yes:  ,  (50-  )     ,        -    :Grenade: .    ,   . ,   ,      - ..

----------


## Janne

,         ?

----------

> ...    ?


 ! *     .*   ,      ,        .    ""      ,     18% ,      5%,           ,        .   ?  ?   ?

----------

/  ?  1 ?

----------


## Govorun

-   /         (  ,      ).      ,   ,      ,   , ...  , ,  -        ,      .  , , "  ,  "...

----------

01.01.09  :Smilie:

----------

13:35 26.11.2008 


     ?   ?

----------


## rudi_key

> 13:35 26.11.2008 
> 
> 
>      ?   ?


    ?
      ...

----------


## penochka

http://www.eg-online.ru/news/detail.php?ID=39427

----------

http://www.rbc.ru/rbcfreenews/20081126110723.shtml
       ...
 ?  :Wow:

----------


## .

> ?


 ,    .
**, ,        . -      ,   ?  ,     ,

----------


## .

-     ,      .
  ,

----------


## rudi_key

> ,    .


 :Smilie:   :Smilie: )))  ,     ...

,             ...
        .  .

----------


## 2006

,         . , ,       ,     ,  ?
     24.10.2008  -6-3/765@
http://www.r78.nalog.ru/doc.php?id=2...w.r78.nalog.ru

----------

http://www.klerk.ru/news/?128459


 :yes:

----------


## .

,

----------


## 2006

. ,    .

----------


## rudi_key

> ,         . , ,       ,     ,  ?
>      24.10.2008  -6-3/765@
> http://www.r78.nalog.ru/doc.php?id=2...w.r78.nalog.ru


  ,      .
,         (  ),     .    .    ,    . : - ,        . .  .            .

----------

> ,      .
> ,         (  ),     .    .    ,    . : - ,        . .  .            .


 ,        .  ,   .

----------


## YUM

> 


 ,   ? 
  :    . ,  .     ""     .      ?   ,  , .  ,    ...
     ,    " "   ...
    _ ?

----------

,     ....http://top.rbc.ru/society/26/11/2008/263646.shtml

----------


## rudi_key

!!!   !!! 
     .

----------


## .

,

----------


## rudi_key

,      :Smilie:

----------


## moreva63

!        ,       ,        ?

----------

... )

----------


## so-ali

> ,

----------

.      1  ((    .    IT     1 ...

----------


## rudi_key

http://www.rg.ru/2008/11/27/a287688-dok.html !    :Smilie:

----------


## ODK

> IT     1 ...


    ,      ,      ,      :No-no:

----------


## rudi_key

> !        ,       ,        ?


     4 -  2008 ,        .   2009      .  ,       .   ,      :Smilie:

----------


## KocmosMars

,   28.11.08   ?   +  10    ,        ?

----------


## rudi_key

. ,     ...

----------


## CatWoman

,

----------


## KocmosMars

10  .       ?  ,      !   ! :Confused:

----------

!!!   ,         ("  88")  ??        ?  -     ???!!!!!!!!!

----------

,

----------


## CatWoman

> 10  .       ?  ,      !   !


 ?      ,

----------


## KocmosMars

> ?      ,


       ?   1,2,9  ?

----------

> ?   1,2,9  ?


 1  -    :

----------


## KocmosMars

> 1  -    :


  . .   !       ?      .         ?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## CatWoman

> ?   1,2,9  ?



,   ()  <*>

--------------------------------
<*>     35  46  ,         .


21  	                                
31  	                                    
33  	                                
34  	                                          
35  	                                    
36  	                                    
37  	                                    
38  	                                 
39  	                                  
40  	                                 
41  	                                  
42  	                                
43  	                                
44  	                                
45  	                           
46  	                                          
50  	     
()

----------


## rudi_key

> . .   !       ?      .         ?


  ,    .   .        .        ,     ..( 31)

----------


## shrilanka

, ,            ?       .   :Frown:

----------

,          ?

----------


## shrilanka

01.01.09  :yes:

----------

> 01.01.09


,    ?,   .

----------


## shrilanka

9  1   224-  26.11.08

----------


## KocmosMars

/            ,     ,    .

----------

> 9  1   224-  26.11.08


....

----------


## .

:    ",  ,  .     () ,   . ....... 4  2008.

..    , ..    .    .
  ,    .       .

----------


## KocmosMars

> :    ",  ,  .     () ,   . ....... 4  2008.
> 
> ..    , ..    .   .
>   ,    .       .


   10   ?

----------


## Janne



----------


## KocmosMars

!     ?   ?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## CatWoman



----------


## rudi_key

,    ?
  (\) ,          4  2008,           (N 224-   26  2008 .)       .

----------

!   ... .....           !   ?                .  01.01.09. ..        1   1 000       1/3   ?     4  ..    2008?    !

----------


## rudi_key

> !   ... .....           !   ?


  !   ...

----------


## KocmosMars

500 000  28.10.2008.         300 000 .         200 000 !  ?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## rudi_key

> 500 000  28.10.2008.         300 000 .         200 000 !  ?


,   :Smilie:

----------

10 ???        ?

----------


## .

.   ? (-    )
    :        3 .? ..     ,         ?     . ? ?  -     :Embarrassment:

----------


## .

,      ?

----------


## .

> -


   ?

----------


## .

.2 . 167 .12.          ,   .

       1  ,       ,   .
     "    1 ..."

167

----------


## kaktusova

> .  01.01.09. ..        1   1 000       1/3   ?


      -      1/3     .
 "   ,...,      ,          ..."  ,     28        .

----------


## .

?

----------


## kaktusova

> ,      ?


 ,    ,   .  ,     ,     .   !!!

----------


## .

- ,          4  2008.    ,        ( 3   ),   ,            .

----------


## .

,        ?   :Embarrassment:

----------


## rudi_key

.   . 
 :Smilie:  -     :Smilie: 
  . .
    ,    .         4      -.    . 
,  ( -)        .    .

----------


## .

, ,     :Embarrassment: 
..               1 ?  ?
   ,    -,         :Frown:    .

----------


## .

> ..               1 ?  ?


 .

----------


## .

, ..

----------


## Krebs

,    -     "" 
1) ,        "" ...
2)          -     
3)       
4)   -.         
5)       -     d -  ! 
 -     ?

----------

> 3)

----------


## olga_buh

> 3)


  ?

----------

> 


?

----------

????       ?

----------


## Krebs

, ,

----------

> 


   ,   -          :Wink:   :Cool:

----------


## Elenge

:      ? (,    )
     ?
  ,   ? :OnFire:

----------

9     ?

----------

-         .      !       10 000    . 1 525,42,    -     !  
     5 000   .  762,71...     .    ...

----------


## Elenge

> 9     ?


  .. :Frown: 



> ,      ,


   .
         ,         ? :Redface:   1     ,   ?

          ? :Speaking:

----------

> 2)    1  54    : "           () ,     (),     () ,     ,    ()     .";


 ,       ,     ?

----------

, ,         ,  ,    28       10 ?

----------


## rudi_key

> , ,         ,  ,    28       10 ?

----------

, ,     "". ,  ,    14   ,   3  .      26.11,   28.11.  -?

----------

> -?


 ,        :Cool:

----------

,   .        .

----------


## RHSV

,      -  ,      ,       ?    (),      ,     ,   /,  ;     ,        .    -,    ?

   ?

----------


## RHSV

,         4%,      ,   ,  8%.

----------


## RHSV

,      , ,    -    ?    -?

,  , , -     ...  , - ...

----------


## so-ali

> ,   ,  8%.
> __________________

----------

??  :Abuse:   ,  ,    :Speaking:  :OnFire:  :Razz:  :Hmm:  :Confused:  :write:

----------


## KocmosMars

?   ?  ?

----------


## .

*KocmosMars*,       -  .     ,       ?

----------


## KocmosMars

?

----------


## .

?

----------


## KocmosMars

> ?


              ,                ,   .      .   !!

----------


## RHSV

> 


   ,  -   .    -  ...

----------


## CatWoman

> ,      -  ,      ,       ?    (),      ,     ,   /,  ; *    ,       * .    -,    ?
> 
>    ?


 - ,    - ?    ?

----------


## KocmosMars

2010      8 .         .     !

----------


## umbrella

> ,       ,     ?


, .  -   2010  (. . 2 . 9  ).

----------

!!!   ?  -  2009    !!!!
,     ????
 ,    ...

----------


## Lisaya

-    .  ,        -,   -?         .

----------


## KocmosMars

,   ?         !!!   ,   , !   :Cool:

----------

18        !

----------


## rudi_key

> ,   ?         !!!   ,   , !


     . (   ).        .        . ..     .

----------


## Lisaya

,  .     ,              ?
: 168.  ,   

1.    (, ),     ( ,    4  5  161  )    ()   (, ),           (, ),     .
:   164.  :      ,,,    , 4  164
 164.  
4.    ,     (, ),   162  ,     ,        ( ,  ),   ,   2 - 4  155  ,          1 - 3  161  ,   ,            3  154  ,             4  154  ,         2 - 4  155  ,     ,            ,        ,   2   3  ,   ,   100       .
( .    29.05.2002 N 57-,  22.07.2005 N 119-)
       ,     .  ,        ,     .

----------


## Lisaya

171  170.  ,       ,     --. -?

----------


## mvf

> -?


.       ,   .

----------


## Lisaya

,      ,   170.  173.  ,    

1.  ,    ,      ,      ,   *171*   (    ,   3  172  ),   ,      166       , *     .*( .    22.07.2005 N 119-)
     .
  - !

----------


## Lisaya

1000 ,   3 !    .      ?

----------


## mvf

*m'm*,     ...  :Smilie:  pls -      .   - .

----------


## mvf

> ?


 25.  .  10   ...

----------


## ODK

> 3


   ,   3 ,      -,     ....  ""   !  :Wow:

----------


## KocmosMars

,   .  /          / .      !   :Embarrassment:

----------


## CatWoman

> ,   .  /          / .      !


  ,     ...

----------

,             1 .  ,          -    .      ?         ?!

----------


## KocmosMars

!    !  :yes:

----------

. .. -  ,   .
        ,        ,       -   ...

----------

,

----------


## rudi_key

.    : " "...

----------

> .    : " "...


    ,   ,     -   , .4 -    ( , ),  .

----------


## rudi_key

,     .     :  ...  ,... ....    ?

----------


## shrilanka

> ,   ,     -   , .4 -    ( , ),  .


,      .
  ,    /      " 1/2 "  " 50%" ?  :Hmm:

----------


## ODK

> .4 -


    ,       -

----------

,      /, ???

----------

:
         -       (  ),         ,  10%     ?

----------


## CatWoman

> ,       -


         ,  ,

----------


## stg

,           .
     10     ???   :Wow:

----------


## shrilanka

> ,  ,


   ? 
         , ..     (60,76), 68  19.

----------


## rudi_key

> ,           .
>      10     ???


  (  1)   ,      - :Smilie:

----------


## so-ali



----------


## oterexina

, ,                    .   , ,    , ,  .
 ,       ,      .

----------


## rudi_key

,   .   .        . 
,   ,    ..

----------


## alina-sivest

,      -     .      ,   -   ...  :Wink:

----------


## Tortilla

"    "  :Wow:

----------


## ellenochka

> ,     .     :  ...  ,... ....    ?


 ,        -         /  . .. /        " "  ,      ,            -  ,   .
      ,     ,         .

----------


## ellenochka

> "    "

----------


## ellenochka

> ,      -     .      ,   -   ...


      .      - .        ,              /     .      :Wink:

----------

,        !!!! :Razz:

----------

,         /  ,      ,  ,   150160,28  - 30000, 20000, 50000,  25000   25160,28.    ,     ,           .     .

----------


## KocmosMars

.           !      3 .     ?

----------


## Tatjana878

,   :    9 ,        28.10.08, 28.11.08, 28.12.08,     9       1    28.10.08,      ,             ,      ?

----------


## KocmosMars

> ,   :    9 ,        28.10.08, 28.11.08, 28.12.08,     9       1    28.10.08,      ,             ,      ?


          10 .       .

----------

> ,   :    9 ,        28.10.08, 28.11.08, 28.12.08,     9       1    28.10.08,      ,             ,      ?


  ?        , ,    ?

----------


## Tatjana878

,  ,

----------


## Tatjana878

,

----------


## ellenochka

> .           !      3 .     ?


   . 3       4-  2008.     .

----------


## Tatjana878



----------


## Tatjana878

4  ,

----------

> ,  ,


         ,   .   ,       .

----------

> 4  ,


   .      .      . :Smilie:

----------

?     01.01.09 - ""   ,      ,   -  ?

----------


## ellenochka

> ,         /  ,      ,  ,   150160,28  - 30000, 20000, 50000,  25000   25160,28.    ,     ,           .     .


    ?    "  "         -    ?         ?    -      ,       .
            ,    ,       ,       "     ".     .              . 
:                :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## CatWoman

> .      - .        ,              /     .


           .           ,       ???

----------


## ellenochka

/   ?     ,   -         /

----------


## CatWoman



----------

> ?    "  "         -    ?         ?    -      ,       .
>             ,    ,       ,       "     ".     .              . 
> :


 -      . 1-, ,   "  ",  . , , ,   ,    .
     . :Wink:

----------


## shrilanka

> 


 ..    2009    ,    ,      1   :Frown:

----------

> .           ,       ???


  , .  , ,      20 .     106978,80  .        50000 .  .  4533  . ,      ?
  .       .

----------


## mvf

> ,      ?


.        ...    (  ).

----------


## CatWoman

> .        ...    (  ).


   ,

----------

> .        ...    (  ).


 , .   - -    -      .

----------


## mvf

_...
4)    ( , ),  ;
..._

----------

,           ,    18%, ?...

----------

,     ?  ?

----------

/             ?

----------


## KocmosMars

200 000  ,       ,          .      /  .   ,   !!!! :Demonstration:

----------

> 200 000  ,       ,          .      /  .   ,   !!!!


-   /  . :Big Grin:

----------


## ODK

> ,     ,           .


    ,     (   )               , 




> "  "


      ?          , , ""   -  
 :Wink:

----------


## Tatjana878

,   26.11.08 "  ......", 28.11.08        ,       ,     ,                  4  2008.,            ,    ,     ,   ,   ,      ,       3000000    ,           ,   ?

----------


## CatWoman

> -   /  .


- ,   **   5

----------


## KocmosMars

!          2009  ?

----------


## ellenochka

> , .   - -    -      .


   ?           :Wink:        ,   /              .              /

----------

> /             ?


 


> - ,      5


 ,  ?

----------


## mvf

> - ,      5


  - !     ?

----------


## ellenochka

> !          2009  ?


  ?     -   60.2     ,      /   .           :      ,   /

----------


## ellenochka

?  ...   ,        ...  -     ,    ...  ,          :Embarrassment:

----------


## mvf

> -


*ellenochka*,     ""?

) **  
)  -   5 .

 .     + .     ?

----------

> - ,   **   5


     ,  ,  " ". ,    .

----------

.  , ,   ,  - .  .  :Big Grin:

----------


## CatWoman

> ,  ,  " ". ,    .



)  3    :

"3.    (, ),   ,      ,        ( ,  ),      -     ,      ( ,  ),           ,        ( ,  ),   

    ? ?       -?

  ,         ?

----------


## Kii..

> ,  ,  " ". ,    .


       .      -     -,     . -       -  ,   .      -     ,          ,        "  -,           ( )",    : "       ,     ".
  -  ,        .
           ,          ,   ,                  -. 
            "   ....%",       ,   .   1      ,                 .         -?           100     ?
    ,    - -  .        ,               :Frown:

----------


## ellenochka

> *ellenochka*,     ""?
> 
> ) **  
> )  -   5 .
> 
>  .     + .     ?


  :Wow:        ,        .3 .168    /        5    .      ...

----------

> )  3    :
> 
> "3.    (, ),   ,      ,        ( ,  ),      -     ,      ( ,  ),           ,        ( ,  ),   
> 
>     ? ?       -?
> 
>   ,         ?


, -  ,  .    ,  . :Wink:   ,   ,  ,   .       -   . ,          .       .

----------


## mvf

> ,          .


**,   ,  ,      /  .          .

----------


## ellenochka

> -       -  ,   .


-         -   : "   ,  /    ".          :Big Grin: 



> -.


  ,      



> 100     ?


       ,     ,     .

----------


## ODK

> ,   ,  ,   .       -   .


     ,      -  ,     -    (, )      (  ) ?  :Wink:

----------


## mvf

> (  ) ?


   .

----------

> -         -   : "   ,  /    ".         
> 
>   ,      
> 
>        ,     ,     .


      ? :Wink:

----------


## Kii..

> -         -   : "   ,  /    ".


-,     ,       :Frown: 




> ,     ,     .


  ,     ????,   ()     .   // ,          ,        " "      -.         ( ). 
    //   -, .

----------

> -,     ,      
> 
> 
> 
>   ,     ????,   ()     .   // ,          ,        " "      -.         ( ). 
>     //   -, .


   ,     .       ,    . :Big Grin:

----------


## Kii..

> ,     .       ,    .


    .  ,          ,       .  - ,     ,       .
   ,       - -     .

----------


## ODK

> ,       - -     .


  :yes:

----------


## ellenochka

> // ,          ,        " "      -.         ( ). 
>     //   -, .


       -      /  .    /    ,      -   /  .         -  .

----------

> .  ,          ,       .  - ,     ,       .
>    ,       - -     .


-    .   .  ,    ,    . ,    ,         (    ).  ,     ,    .      .

----------


## ODK

> ,    ,         (    )



              ,    ,          ,      :Smilie:

----------


## mvf

> ,     ,


     "  "?  -...  :Wink:

----------


## osu

1.     -         . ?
  51/60 - 118 ..  ? 51/60 100.  19/60 18 .   68/19  - 18 .    (    )???

2.     -    ,         ..  ??? (  ,    ).

----------


## mvf

> 51/60 - 118 ..  ? 51/60 100.  19/60 18 .   68/19  - 18 .


     (      ).   ,    .



> 2.     -    ,         ..  ??? (  ,    ).


.    ...

----------


## YUM

> ...   ,       - -     .


     .   224-
( 3  170   3 ):

" ,        ( ,  ),   ." :Wink: 

... /  .
     .
PS.   "   ..."     ?

----------


## _

:      10%, 18%,   .       ,          .              -?   :Wow:

----------


## mvf

> PS.   "   ..."     ?


*YUM*,     -?   " ",    .     ...

----------


## mvf

> 


 -  ?

----------


## _

" "    18% (     .

----------


## mvf

> " "    18% (     .


     ?      ,     ...

----------


## _

(((    : http://www.klerk.ru/news/?128714

----------

> ,    ,          ,


    -           ,         .             .     . 
     .    . :Wow:

----------

> "  "?  -...


 ,    ?       ,     ?        ?
 ,      ,        ?

----------

> 1.     -         . ?
>   51/60 - 118 ..  ? 51/60 100.  19/60 18 .   68/19  - 18 .    (    )???
> 
> 2.     -    ,         ..  ??? (  ,    ).


,       19- ?    ** .
, ,    76   . :

60.2 - 51
68.2 - 76.

----------


## PavT

> ,    28.11     ,         -?   -?      ??


     1/3      , , -,    ,         4 .2008 .     ,      .

       -     -  + .

    ,      - 28.12 -          -      (  ,    )

----------


## PavT

> : ,   ..


       ,      -   ,  172  .9 :

"  ,    12  171  ,    -,     ,        ( ,  ),   , ,     ,        ( ,  ),   ,   ,    ."

----------


## PavT

(  ) -        ,     ,     ,   .               -  .  ,    - ( )        ( .  .  )

----------


## psg

[quote]     1/3      , , -,    ,         4 .2008 .     ,      .[/quote
,        ,       9 ?         - (   28.12.08)?

----------


## PavT

,     ,   ,     , ..      -    ( ,  )   -    ,  (,       )     (  ).        . 
    -       ( )  ,    -  (???)  ...

----------


## zykova

,     ,  ,     1  2009 .
       ?

----------

> ,     1  2009


,   ...     ...

----------

> ...  .....


-,  ,   -   .... . .

----------


## osu

> ,       19- ?     .
> , ,    76   . :
> 
> 60.2 - 51
> 68.2 - 76.


   .   .

     .  ..            ,     .        -   .   ?         ..?      ?   -     ..    ???       -  ..    ?    ..  ?
 ?

----------


## PavT

- -     ,     ,       .    - -     -        .    ,     -  ...

----------


## PavT

:   ,      : "     ,    20      ,....        ...."

,     (    ,           ...)     ? -      "". 
   -  ,      ...

----------


## Elenge

,          :Frown: .     -  . 28    .    28 ?     28 ?     1  2009.,   ,       ?  :Frown:

----------


## mvf

> 


   ?



> 28 ?


   .

----------


## Elenge

? ..      2008   28 ,      28 ?  :Frown:   :Frown:

----------


## mvf

> ?


.

----------


## Elenge

?      28.09, 28.10, 28.11.         2009 ?    20%,   24%  :Frown: 
   28     ,     2009  ?    -    ?         4 ..

----------

> ?

----------

> ?      28.09, 28.10, 28.11.         2009 ?    20%,   24% 
>    28     ,     2009  ?    -    ?         4 ..


,    .     03-00-08/40  27.11.08        10  11 ,     12?     1 . 2009      9 .?

----------


## KocmosMars

,    !       .  28.01. 09      ?      ?  :Embarrassment:

----------

,       .    .

----------


## osu

:   ,       (  ),   01.01.09 ?      .

----------


## mvf

> .


? .

----------


## YUM

> :   ,      : "     ,    20      ,....        ...."
> 
> ,     (    ,           ...)     ? -      "". 
>    -  ,      ...


       .  "",       .  ,     " "  180%     .
       - ,       /!  ,    ...
  (33  )   ,         .    "   "   "" .     "" ""    .
    ? ...

----------

.
   ,   14 .

 .       3 .  ,        ,   ?

   ,   :Embarrassment: , 
    01.01.2009?

----------


## ellenochka

> .
>    ,   14 .
> 
>  .       3 .  ,        ,   ?
> 
>    ,  , 
>     01.01.2009?


,   :yes:

----------


## zhur

> ,    !       .  28.01. 09      ?      ?


  ,    ,  28.02 -    2009 , 28.03. -   - 2009,     2008  ( -  ),  ...  :Embarrassment:  
     ,       -          ?

         ,       , ,  2009?        4  2008?  24%?  :Frown: (((

----------


## DarkSide

[QUOTE= zhur;51863094]     ,       -          ?
QUOTE]

----------

> .   .
> 
>      .  ..            ,     .        -   .   ?         ..?      ?   -     ..    ???       -  ..    ?    ..  ?
>  ?


  /   .  ,   . ,   ,   / .

----------

> ,         .     -  . 28    .    28 ?     28 ?     1  2009.,   ,       ?


       28 .    ,         .

----------


## osu

> /   .  ,   . ,   ,   / .


   ,   ...       ... 


...        !!!

----------


## ODK

[quote]   ,   ...       ... 


...        !!!

  !

----------


## _

> /   .  ,   . ,   ,   / .


  :yes: 

   -      /  ,

----------


## Olaf

,  -   .
 ,         .
   -  .

 , ,    -,   .        ?

----------

> ,  -   .
>  ,         .
>    -  .
> 
>  , ,    -,   .        ?


, .

----------


## YUM

> , .


:
  !        ( )    ,   ... :
1.     ,  ,      .
2.      -,         .
....
   ...

----------


## Andyko

,    ?

----------


## Elenge

:       ,   ?  :Cool: 
 :Frown:

----------


## z_zajka

> ,    28.11     ,         -?   -?      ??


    27.11.2008 . N 03-00-08/40

           26  2008 . N 224-      ,                  5  2000  N 118-                       .

     ,            ( , ,  )         ,      ,    4  2008 .

 ,                2008 ,          ,           .      , ,   28     29  2008 .

  ,    ,       . ,    ,        28  2008 ,        ,           28  2008 .

      2008            28  2008       210-230  02,

     ,     ( ),          ,     30  2009 .

       . 

..

----------


## Cvetik_m

> ,  -   .
>  ,         .
>    -  .
> 
>  , ,    -,   .        ?


,   !     ,     ,    :write: ,     ! :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## z_zajka

> - -     ,     ,       .    - -     -        .    ,     -  ...


,      ,     :Wow: ,        :yes: 

 1  2009    (, ,  )   /               -  5-     . ,     -  ,    169    .  /    ,     ,  ,    : 
,    ; 
- . 

    ,    /   ,           /,     ,       (. 5, . ) . 6, . 7, . 8, . ) . 9 . 2 ).
,  ,    ,     ,     :Frown:

----------


## z_zajka

> ,   !     ,     ,   ,     !


, ,        :yes: 
   ,              ,   ""-""  :Wow:  :Wow:  :Wow:

----------


## PavT

(.3)        4  2008     ,     ,       ,   . 
  ,      ,        -   .     ,        ,  ,    ,    (.3,   ),      ,    .  ,    ,   ,     =0  .,    : ",     ,              ,      ,     ,         " -     !!!   3  .   . 
    ,      -        -         -    ,   .,    . ,     .      ,      . 3 ,     4   .

----------

> 27.11.2008 . N 03-00-08/40


   1  2009  ?     -  ?

----------

> ,   ...       ... 
> 
> 
> ...        !!!


,         ? :yes:   ,      .      .
   -  .

----------


## ODK

> 


    ,      . 
   .-     ,         :Wink:

----------


## osu

> ,


  -   ,   10 -   .       ,   100-200 ...((( :Frown:

----------

> /    ,     ,  ,    : 
> ,    ; 
> - .


         ? , !

----------


## osu

> ,      .


       -          -   ...
  (   )  .

----------

> ,      . 
>    .-     ,


   ,     .        5  10  .          . :Big Grin:

----------


## mvf

> 


=   .

----------

> -          -   ...
>   (   )  .


       . 90%       .      / .

----------

> =   .


   ?

----------


## mvf

> ?


  ... ...     ...
.: http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=125705
http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=140794

----------


## ODK

> ,


, ,     , ,   . ,    ? .-.   ?      , -   -,  -   - ,      ?
...

----------

> , ,     , ,   . ,    ? .-.   ?      , -   -,  -   - ,      ?
> ...


  .            .          .        /,    .

----------

> ... ...     ...
> .: http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=125705
> http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=140794


 , , .   ,    ,       ?  ,      .

----------

?
      ?

----------


## ODK

> .          .        /,    .


 -.   -   ,     :Wink:

----------


## KocmosMars

!         500.        -      .     ?  ?

----------

> -.   -   ,


 ,  ,   .    ,        ,   .       ,  .  , . :Wink: 
       .

----------

> ?
>       ?


#441

----------

> #441


http://forum.klerk.ru/showpost.php?p...&postcount=447

----------


## ODK

> 


 ,   , ,    ,     :Frown:

----------

> ,   , ,    ,


,       . -   "  ,  " - ,   . . :Redface:

----------


## ODK

> ,


  ,     ,   ,   "   "  ,    (     ).  :Smilie:

----------

PavT ,        

 289.   
.3..........,         ,     ,     .

----------

> ,


..  2009 .      ?     ,   ?
 2008 (  )  ?

----------

, ,         ,   3 .  :-)

----------


## Katebuh

"    1  269   31  2009     26.11.2008 N 224-.   ,              ,        ,   ,   (      ,             ),       ,   1,5 , -         22  -      .     ,   1  2008 ". - , ..                     1,5?   ?

----------


## shrilanka

*Katebuh*     ?        01.09.08  :Smilie:         ,    .

----------

shrilanka,     01.09.08?  ,       .

----------


## Katebuh

,     ,    -          .     - ..  30.09.08.     01.09.08.         . 
    ,   .  30.09.08  1,5,     3-    .. ,    18/02,       - (   4- ),     (    )     99 ( )  68.       -  68  99?   ?    :yes:

----------


## Katebuh

> shrilanka,     01.09.08?  ,       .


,   ,              . .

----------

.    .       2008.  ,     2009.       ?   (   )?

----------


## Katebuh

> shrilanka,     01.09.08?  ,       .



...  ,       -   " ,   01.09.08."          ..      ().  :yes:

----------


## Katebuh

,       . 269 -   ,     01.09.08.?

----------

, ,    ,      


16:16 27.11.2008  
-   
 ".".   
    -     .     -   .       ,     :

  5 -     -  (. 4 . 5 . 169  );
  1      -  ( )      (, ),   ;
  2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 10  11   (, )   ;
  7      18/118  10/110;
  8   ,     ;
  9     ().
,       26/11/2008  224-      ,         Ի.       :         -,       -   .       .

----------


## ODK

> . 269 -   ,     01.09.08.?


,   :Smilie:

----------


## Katebuh

> ,



.

----------

, , 9 , ,    3000000 .  ,       ?     ,     -?   9   .

----------


## shrilanka

> ,       . 269 -   ,     01.09.08.?


  .        -   100%... :Frown:            01.09.08? .       %  1,    1,1  1,5 .    ,   .

----------


## Katebuh

.        ,        ,  ,    ..     .  .

----------


## Katebuh

> .        -   100%...           01.09.08? .       %  1,    1,1  1,5 .    ,   .


 ,   100%   -   ,     .  :yes:

----------

"22)      1  269  31  2009 ;"

,   01.09.08  31.12.09      -  . .

 :
" 8
       1  269       ,        ,        ,   ,   (      ,             ),        ,   1,5 , -         22  -      ."

,                ,        ,      1.5   .

    ,       ,   01.09.08,          ?        ?      1  269  31  2009   ....

----------

!          10-15 .        .     ,    .    -    .  ,      ,    100% ,     -    ,   !!!!       .....!!!!

----------

!!!!



> , ,    ,      
> 16:16 27.11.2008  
> -   
>  ".".   .....
>   1      -  ( )      (, ),   ;.....


        :
"51.  -,    ,        ( ,  ),   ,   :
...
4)    ( , ),  ;..."
      !!!
    ,  ,    1, ,    -    ,    ,     . , ,          ,      !!!!!
 .
    89%      ,     ,    . , ,         . -         .         ,   89%  ,      ,               . ,  ?????

----------

> PavT ,        
> 
>  289.   
> .3..........,         ,     ,     .


 3  224-     -  ,        .       .     ..       ,   . , : 1.      .    , . .. ( )     2.     .3  -         .,     . ,         .  ..   .3.     ,   ?      .3,   ,       .   , . ,  4  2008 (..    ).   ?      (   - ),  - ?

----------

,  ,    -      :Big Grin:    ..  ..
     ,          ,        :yes:   :Frown:  
 ,      :yes:   :Frown:   :yes: 
         -  ,    ,            1         !  :yes:   :Wow:   :yes:

----------

,      .
 ,   2009   ""    3 .,        .             .
 2 :
1.            ,    ,    ?
2.           ,        3 .  ,          ,    ?

----------


## Elenge

?  ...  :Frown:    2009?      ,          ?

----------


## ODK

> ,          ?


  :yes:

----------


## anton8907

> ,    28.11     ,        -?   -?     ??


      ,  ,       -., ..    28.10

----------


## rudi_key

. :Smilie: 
    ,    .   ..   ,    .
  .   , ,          10 .       . 
. 
  , ,      ,   .    . , ,        23 .  . 
    ,       ...  ...
   ,        .    . (  ).      ,     ,     "   "  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

-   -.
   ?

----------


## irinka_kiva

!   ,   !!!

----------


## KocmosMars

> !   ,   !!!


  ?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Katebuh

> "22)      1  269  31  2009 ;"
> 
> ,   01.09.08  31.12.09      -  . .
> 
>  :
> " 8
>        1  269       ,        ,        ,   ,   (      ,             ),        ,   1,5 , -         22  -      ."
> 
> ,                ,        ,      1.5   .
> ...



      !            01.09.08   ... 01.09.08.      ,    .      .    ?    ,        4- !  :yes:

----------


## Katebuh

> "22)      1  269  31  2009 ;"
> 
> ,   01.09.08  31.12.09      -  . .
> 
>  :
> " 8
>        1  269       ,        ,        ,   ,   (      ,             ),        ,   1,5 , -         22  -      ."
> 
> ,                ,        ,      1.5   .
> ...



,  -   , -..           01.09.08  31.12.09,    224  26.11.08  31.12.09.    ,   01.09.08.         ,   ..

----------


## shrilanka

> ,  -   , -..           01.09.08  31.12.09,    224  26.11.08  31.12.09.    ,   01.09.08.         ,   ..


       01.09.08 -  (1,1  15%),  01.09.08 - .  :Hmm: 
  -      ,     01.09 -     .. .

----------


## Katebuh

> 01.09.08 -  (1,1  15%),  01.09.08 - . 
>   -      ,     01.09 -     .. .


 ,     (  01.09.08. -  - 1,1   15%%) ,  ,        .       ,     ,      ...    ,       -  01.09.08.     " ,   01.09.08.".

----------


## irinka_kiva

?
 : http://www.moskva-putinu.ru/

----------


## rudi_key

> ,     (  01.09.08. -  - 1,1   15%%) ,  ,        .


,   . ..  01/09/08    .

----------


## Elenge

,  ,         4 ?          ?
            4 .         2009 .   3  2008,       4-?  :Frown:      1-     (((
            28 ,         ?

----------


## rudi_key

,       . ..
,           4 .         2009 .              ,  2009        .   .

----------

> ,   . ..  01/09/08    .


   01.09.08,  " ,   01.09.08" -  ?

----------


## Katebuh

> 01.09.08,  " ,   01.09.08" -  ?


!    -    ?  :Frown:

----------


## rudi_key

> 01.09.08,  " ,   01.09.08" -  ?


, !

----------


## Katebuh

> , !


  ,       ,   01.09.08.?

----------


## rudi_key

,     ,   01/09/08.

----------


## shrilanka

> ,     ,   01/09/08.


   - ,       .269, ..   ?

----------


## Katebuh

> ,     ,   01/09/08.


       ?     (..     )      (..    ) - ?  :Wink:

----------


## zhur

> ?
>  : http://www.moskva-putinu.ru/


    04040

----------

,        ( ,  ),   ,     ,       (, ),    ,   ,   4  164  .";
   ??

----------

> 3  224-     -  ,        .       .     ..       ,   . , : 1.      .    , . .. ( )     2.     .3  -         .,     . ,         .  ..   .3.     ,   ?      .3,   ,       .   , . ,  4  2008 (..    ).   ?      (   - ),  - ?


       !     (  )  
     -    ?

----------


## vasamase

!    28.10.08  28.11.08       ,      28.12.08      ,      -  -?         28.11.08?

----------

,    ,   !!
           ,    ,           .
        ??

----------

> 04040


 , ?


>

----------


## zhur

> , ?


  :Smilie: 

      ,     ,     ,

----------


## Govorun

....

----------


## 111

> ....


..     ..  ..

----------


## svetuochek

:  01.09.09  . 0,5       600.         ,      . 0,5     ....        ?

----------

> ,    ,   !!
>            ,    ,           .
>         ??



     -  2       ....    ,   :      /  ,  ,      /    -   .                   ....    .     ..     .             ....

----------

> .


  :Wink:

----------


## zhur

> 


  !!!  :yes:

----------


## NataliaGor

.               .  :Cool:

----------

[QUOTE=chernusha;51850689]_3.    (, ),   ,      ,        ( ,  ),      -           ( ,  ),           ,        ( ,  ),   ._

,        ,        ,     ?    ?       1       " ",       ,       8000 ,      40 .   1          ,    .    :      ,        ,    .           ?      ?

----------


## Ola2012

,        ?  28.10.08  28.11.08       ,    28.12.08      ,      -?  -   ?
              4  2008     2009    ?    :        4 ,   2009      ,        ?

----------


## -

224  .   ,         28      11       28.12.      28 .     2009 ,  ,   ,      .    4  2008              2009 .

----------

, ,          ,     "  -,    -      ",     .  ...
       .             ,     ,     -.   ?   ....  :Embarrassment:   :Wow:

----------

> !            01.09.08   ... 01.09.08.      ,    .      .    ?    ,        4- !


      ,      .  :Frown:   -   -. ,   ,   01.09.08        :Wink:

----------


## -

,     ,      ,   ,   -   1,5  22%   01.09.2008   .

----------


## -

,      ,     ,     ,     .  ,   ,        ,   ,    (      -  )       ,     ,   -               (5  ),              -      ,       ???      ,   .     , ..   -      1,2,3... 5?

----------


## NataliaGor

> 


  , ,    -.

----------


## Katebuh

> ,     ,      ,   ,   -   1,5  22%   01.09.2008   .


 -     .    ?       ?

----------

> , ,          ,     "  -,    -      ",     .  ...
>        .             ,     ,     -.   ?   ....


 , ,   ?

----------


## NataliaGor

2 :
1.      1   1,5%.
2.   ""     (..   ),     1  - 1,5%.

  ,  ?.....

----------


## -

> -     .    ?       ?


,  .  ,   ,             .     ,   ,     .    , ,        ,      ,  .

----------


## shrilanka

> 2 :
> 1.      1   1,5%.
> 2.   ""     (..   ),     1  - 1,5%.
> 
>   ,  ?.....


           01.09.08 -   (..       ).
        (..       )     01.09.08 -  .
     .

----------


## Katebuh

> 01.09.08 -   (..       ).
>         (..       )     01.09.08 -  .
>      .


, , .  :yes:

----------


## Katebuh

> 01.09.08 -   (..       ).
>         (..       )     01.09.08 -  .
>      .


,   .   2     %: 1.        ,      ,     . 2.    ,      ,    .         1,1    1,5?

----------

> ,   .   2     %: 1.        ,      ,     . 2.    ,      ,    .         1,1    1,5?


 30.09  1,5, .

----------


## Katebuh

> 30.09  1,5, .


.    ,       1,1.

----------


## shrilanka

> 30.09  1,5, .


  (). 
*Katebuh*
 1. -  *1,1
 2. -   1,1,  1,5 (  1,5   01.09.08)

----------


## Katebuh

> (). 
> *Katebuh*
>  1. -  *1,1
>  2. -   1,1,  1,5 (  1,5   01.09.08)


        1,1  30.09.08.,      ?

----------


## AZ 2

> 1,1  30.09.08.,      ?


  ?  .

http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php...ght=224-%F4%E7

----------


## shrilanka

> 1,1  30.09.08.,      ?


 30.09.08  1,5 (   )

----------


## Katebuh

> 30.09.08  1,5 (   )



, ..   ,       30.09.08.,  1,5,  ?

----------


## shrilanka

> , ..   ,       30.09.08.,  1,5,  ?


 2.    ,      ,    .

----------


## Katebuh

> 2.    ,      ,    .


,        ,         30.09.08   -     ,     ,   1,1   1,5?

----------


## shrilanka

*Katebuh*


> 01.09.08 -   (..       ).


.. 1,1
      , ..    ,          (     :yes: )

----------


## zhur

> 224  .   ,         28      11       28.12.      28 .     2009 ,  ,   ,      .    4  2008              2009 .


   ,     ,   ,           (!)  28.11.
    ?? !!!!!  :Cry:             ???!!!    !!!!!

----------


## Katebuh

> *Katebuh*
> .. 1,1
>       , ..    ,          (    )



 ..      4- .           ...  :Frown:

----------


## shrilanka

> ..      4- .           ...


  4   25 ,    -.
    18-,  .  :Smilie:

----------


## Katebuh

> 4   25 ,    -.
>     18-,  .


  ,  ?  ..         ,     224-         ,           ...  :yes:

----------

"   ,              , -      ,      ;"

          ,      1,1  1,5

----------


## Katebuh

> "   ,              , -      ,      ;"
> 
>           ,      1,1  1,5



 :yes:  c .     ,     1,5.

----------

> c .     ,     1,5.


,     9   :Frown:

----------


## Katebuh

> ,     9


,  .         , ..      9     .

----------

> ,  .         , ..      9     .


 ?  4 .   ?     ?       ?

----------

> ,  .         , ..      9     .


  ?

----------


## Katebuh

> ?  4 .   ?     ?       ?



     -    -  ,          01.09.08.,        01.01.09,       ..     (  ).      , 
 .
   :
"    2010   %           ......          2008.    ,   ,      .  ,             2008 "

----------

> !     (  )  
>      -    ?


,  -     " ",   224-,   .     ,  1)  . 286 .2        ,   224-    ,      1  (    ),   , ..    .    ( )   .3 224-.  . 2) -     224-  (  ),    .     .   28 .   27, ,    .. ,       1 ?         ?       .       ..      (    . ) -   ...

----------

-   :

 22  2008 . N 121-



> ( )            ( )    .


       - 1000.  ,      .   .
     ?(      ).  ?   ...

----------

,    ...  -  ...

----------

-        .

----------


## Katebuh

> -        .


  :yes:

----------

!
     (-    ) -   ???       ?  -   ?

----------

:Wink:

----------

...  .

----------


## svet*

,  25 .2 149  01.01.2009       .        ,   .    ,  01.01.2009        4  2008 ( ..     4 .2008     ).

----------


## 21

, ...?  27/11      !   , , -    ,  ,-   ! :No-no:        ,   ,  10 .,     -1/2  , %,      !!!  1/2008   1- ,        31- ,  -   !  :Big Grin:     19    -   (   ),  27   -  !!        ?!

----------

> ,  25 .2 149  01.01.2009       .        ,   .    ,  01.01.2009        4  2008 ( ..     4 .2008     ).

----------


## vasamase

: 



> ,     ,   ,           (!)  28.11.


 ?  -   28.12.08?

----------


## zhur

> : 
> 
> 
>  ?  -   28.12.08?


 , ..      ,   ,  - .           :Frown:

----------


## OCh70

-    :         -        ?

----------

:yes:

----------

-    :         -        ?


> -    :         -


  .      .

----------


## mvf

> .      .


  .  ?

----------

.

----------


## Lisaya

?

----------


## mvf

15-...

----------

> ?


  ,    12  171  ,    -,     ,        ( ,  ),   , ,     ,        ( ,  ),   ,   ,    .;

----------


## Tortilla

> ,    .


 ... ..   ...

----------

169.
5.1.  -,    ,        ( ,  ),   ,   :
1)      -;
2) ,       ;
3)  - ;
4)    ( , ),  ;
5)  ,        ( ,  ),   ;
6)  ;
7)  ,    (, ),  ,      .
(. 5.1     26.11.2008 N 224-)

----------


## mvf

**,     ?      ...

----------


## KocmosMars

?

----------

> ?


   . :Smilie:

----------

> ,  -     " ",   224-,   .     ,  1)  . 286 .2        ,   224-    ,      1  (    ),   , ..    .    ( )   .3 224-.  . 2) -     224-  (  ),    .     .   28 .   27, ,    .. ,       1 ?         ?       .       ..      (    . ) -   ...


  ,         ,     "   "      -  ?
 :Redface:

----------

.

,      ,     ,   . ..      ,    10,75,         ,     11%.            .     ,            ,  ..  10,75,      .     ,       ?

    ,    .            ,   ,     .

----------

"    2010   %           ......          2008.    ,   ,      .  ,             2008 "[/QUOTE]

   ,    ,   01.09.08, ..        01.09.08,      01.09.08      01.01.09, ..   1 . 2009.

----------


## ..

-      ,   ,    .  ,        : ""       - ,    -   (,    ) /   (     ),  , ..,      10,00.  ,     


> 


..,     /,        ,     - ,   ( , ..         ,         )   :Wink:

----------


## mvf

> ,


 . -  ?

----------

> "    2010   %           ......          2008.    ,   ,      .  ,             2008 "


   ,    ,   01.09.08, ..        01.09.08,      01.09.08      01.01.09, ..   1 . 2009.[/QUOTE]

,     ,      ""

----------


## ..

> . -  ?


 : ,       /      ,    !  :Frown:

----------


## ..

, ,  ,  :


> 


  :Embarrassment:

----------


## mvf

> /      ,    !


 . -  ?

----------


## ..

> -  ?


  ,    ,   ! .., ,    -  ,    -  ?  ,         ;    ,  !

----------


## Katebuh

> ,    ,   01.09.08, ..        01.09.08,      01.09.08      01.01.09, ..   1 . 2009.


,     ,      ""[/QUOTE]


  -            . 269?   ,      ...  :Frown:

----------


## mvf

> -  ,    -  ?


  - ,   -   .  ""   .

----------


## KocmosMars

> .


       .    .     ,       .                .           ,       .         ?  :Embarrassment:

----------

> .    .     ,       .                .           ,       .         ?


      -. :Big Grin:

----------


## ..

> ""   .


,    : ,        1 .2009. 100000,00., ,     ;  ""      /,   ,   /   650000,00.    847,46.      : /      ???  ,     !
 :Embarrassment:

----------

> ,    : ,        1 .2009. 100000,00., ,     ;  ""      /,   ,   /   650000,00.    847,46.      : /      ???  ,     !


!

----------


## ..

> /      ???


  ,  "" (  .      ),  ?   :Wow:

----------

> ,  "" (  .      ),  ?


       .   ,  .   01.01.09-    .   !

----------


## kii1

> ,      ,     ,   . ..      ,    10,75,         ,     11%.            .     ,            ,  ..  10,75,      .     ,       ?


    ,     % ,           (     ).        . 
       %%      (   ),     ,  01.11  11.11   12,1% (  ),   12.11  30.11  13,2%

----------


## vasamase

-        ?


> :
> :
>    ,     ,   ,           (!)  28.11.
>  ?  -   28.12.08?

----------


## mvf

http://www.consultant.ru/law/review/...12-10.html#p60

----------

,       4-     3 .   ?

----------

,    30%-  ?     01.01.09,          01.01.08?           ?

----------

> ,       4-     3 .   ?


  :Wink:

----------

> 


,   .          .       4-    ?

----------


## DI1M

,         ....   ,          :Wow:  ?       3  170...     ?

----------

> -      ,   ,    .  ,        : ""       - ,    -   (,    ) /   (     ),  , ..,      10,00.  ,     
> ..,     /,        ,     - ,   ( , ..         ,         )


 :  ,     (         ) ,      ,          ????           ,   ,      .    -   , ,             (  ).      -  -      -    "" -  ...     1-  -     -      -    ...        -      ,         (      )...        ??? -   ????

----------


## straxik

1.5%   2009,    ,    2008, ..       2008 ,      -   .     1.1%???    ????  .!!!

----------


## _69

:Smilie: )    ,         (  )!!!    ?

----------


## agro-m

!!!     ,      .  !!!

----------

http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=44626

----------


## Evgeny01

!

----------


## LTP

.
   ....   :Embarrassment: 
  1  2009       ?
28.12.08     ,     9 .          01.01.09,      28.01.09???   ...

----------

,

----------


## LTP

,     31-       ,         28/02/09. 
   ?

----------


## crazymade

> ,         ....   ,          ?       3  170...     ?


, ,          , ..               ,    ,  .    :      ,        ,     1  2006 .  1  2009 .,       .   ,   IV  2008 .,      I  2009 .,  ,   I  2009 .,        .

,  . 3 . 3 . 170   -    ,           .    .

----------

> )    ,         (  )!!!    ?


,    !  !

----------

,        , ,     .

----------


## zhur

> ,     31-       ,         28/02/09. 
>    ?


.286
"...             ,  ...             , *       31  ,*   ,          ..."
.287:
"...,        ,      28-  ,   ,      ..."

.289:
"...4.   ( )       ( )   28  ,     ..."

----------

> ,     31-       ,         28/02/09. 
>    ?


 :yes: 

 287.           
1. ,      ,    ,           289  .
,        ,      28-  ,   ,      .
( .    31.12.2001 N 198-,  29.05.2002 N 57-)

----------


## from Kuban

!     ,      ... .
           4  2008,      10  11      ?   1 . 2009    -?   ,     9 .2008 ?   ,   2009         .  
.

----------


## LTP

* zhur,* 
 .... )))

----------

> ,


     ?  . 3

  ():

1.   2008 .            ,        - ,       (. 3  N 224-).                 .

2.            11 .

3.     I  2009 .     ,   ,    ,    2009 .,   ,    2008 .,   1/3   ,    9 ,  ,    .

----------


## zhur

> ?  . 3
> 
>   ():
> 
> 1.   2008 .            ,        - ,       (. 3  N 224-).                 .
> 
> 2.            11 .
> 
> 3.     I  2009 .     ,   ,    ,    2009 .,   ,    2008 .,   1/3   ,    9 ,  ,    .


   ,   2009      ,        -  28.02.

----------


## _69

03-03-06/1/664
 03/12/2008

:       ,  
      .      
      ,   
  .       
     ,    , 
       ?
 :    -     

     .
   . 1 . 269     ( - 
)         
    :
   ,       
       , -  
   ,     
 ;
     -    
  ,        
.
 ,       .

        (  
   ),        
        , 
     .

..

----------


## NataliaGor

?    ,     .

----------

- .

----------


## straxik

,            ,    (  )???????

----------

> 03-03-06/1/664
>  03/12/2008
> 
> :       ,  
>       .      
>       ,   
>   .       
>      ,    , 
>        ?
> ...


       ( 11.12.08)     -  ...   .      ( . ..   )       .   2   .  1   2 -    .         .1 2  . 
,             224-,   28.12         . .  ..   . 1   2     ?

----------


## Na28ta

:Embarrassment: ...             31 ,   28     ** ( 28  .)?  ?

----------


## zhur

:yes:  
  28.03 -   (2008)   -

----------


## 333

10  5 ,    !!

----------

!  - ?     ...  -    - ?     ,    ?   -  ?   ,        ?  -  ?    ? ...

----------


## shrilanka

> !  - ?     ...  -    - ?     ,    ?   -  ?   ,        ?  -  ?    ? ...


          ?

----------


## ODK

> ...


 ,        -  ,         -          ...   :Smilie:

----------

..   .            -  :Frown: (((((.

----------


## vasamase

> ,             224-,   28.12         . .  ..   . 1   2     ?


   18 ,      ( )               ,    . ,        28.11.08.         , ,      ,         .  -.  ,  ,      ? 224-  26.11.08, ", -,      28.11.08". , ,  ,  . ,       ,      ,          28.12.08,     .   .

----------


## vasamase

Show  must  go  on!

----------


## vasamase

11  2008 . N 03-03-05/166 
"...                      2008              29  2008 ,    1.2  1      2008 .         28   28  2008                2008      210 - 230  02  ..."

   ?   210-230  02   11  2008 .       9      ( )    28.10  28.11? ..,   9     100000 .,   30000  3 .      10000    10000 .    -   210 (   )  02  120000. ?

----------


## KocmosMars

28.11.    10 .         4            .  :Wow:

----------


## vasamase

,             4 ,   .    "",     ?     :         -?

----------

> ?   210-230  02   11  2008 .       9      ( )    28.10  28.11? ..,   9     100000 .,   30000  3 .      10000    10000 .    -   210 (   )  02  120000. ?


?   ?  !

----------

, , .  .      2009   ?       -?   ,    29      ,      .   ?      ?    .  ?     - ?   ,     -     -    .     -      (    ).

----------

.          3  (  -,     ), ,   31 ,         , ,   -   ,      .  ?  ,     31 ,  -       .

----------

> ..............  ,     -     -    .     -      (    ).


 
      31

----------

> .          3  (  -,     ), ,   31 ,         , ,   -   ,      .  ?  ,     31 ,  -       .


     ?

----------

> 31


 ,    ,            9 ?

  -?   ?      4      -    .        ?

----------

/,

----------


## NIO

! , -.    4  2008.  4         .  1 . 2009     ?

----------

287.           
5.            ,                 .         ,   ,      ,     ,   1       6  286  .
( .    29.05.2002 N 57-)

----------


## NIO

.  :Smilie:

----------


## Olga1184

..  ,    ,      2 800 000,     (1 000 000  )?       1.2009?

----------

> /,


 .    .   :Big Grin:

----------

> /,


   -        ?   -  28    ?   20%?  -   28 ?

----------

> -        ?   -  28    ?   20%?  -   28 ?


  :yes:

----------


## GH

[QUOTE=;    ? ...[/QUOTE]

--...           ...   1        ,             ...      , (      ..   ,  ...    :Big Grin:

----------


## Na28ta

:   1   ,      ...    ...

----------


## KocmosMars

> --...           ...   1        ,             ...      , (      ..   ,  ...


 .          ,          1 .  :yes:

----------


## RHSV

, ( )   " **".
* * :
-      ,    ,    / ( ),      / (           ).  ,   ,       **  ,         .       ,          . ...   **  ...   ""      "",    ,     (  "") ,      ? ,   ,       ,     .

          ().   - VIP-   , ""   ,      ,    "".

----------

> , ( )   " **".


 ...

----------


## KocmosMars

> " **".


    - -    !!???

----------

30  2008 . N 305- "     284      "

 1  2009         24%  20%.     ,  2%       ,  18% -    .      6,5%,      - 17,5%.       1  2009 .

----------


## OfficeMan

. ,    ,    .      1.      .   2.   .     . ?

----------


## YUM

> - -    !!???


"    .     ..." {c} 
   -       ...... :Stick Out Tongue: 
----
.             ....
  ,          ...   ? :Wink:

----------


## Mimos_ka

> 30  2008 . N 305- "     284      "
> 
>  1  2009         24%  20%.     ,  2%       ,  18% -    .      6,5%,      - 17,5%.       1  2009 .


,     - 2009   ?
    ,   4-  2008, ..   9- , !!!      :Frown: 

       24    20?

 ?

----------


## mvf

.

----------


## _

Mimos_ka,         ,    - 
  1

----------


## Mimos_ka

28 ?
    28 , , ?

----------


## mvf

.

----------


## Mimos_ka

.
 ..        20%

----------


## mvf

"".    .      80% -    ?

----------


## Mimos_ka

:Smilie:   :Big Grin:

----------


## kdv

,   ,    15   ,     ,  -  (!)   .
*  :*
1.       -, 2 ,      .
2.    -  -  , 2 ,  ,  .

* ?*
         (  ),    ,    ,    - (  ),     -  ???

 ,      -     2   ,  3 ?

     -         - .
   -,    ,        ,      .

 ,    :
1.  ,   -  2-  .
2.       ,      ,      "",   ,   
3.     -,    ,   .

p.s.   ,    1     -  "".    1  -  ,     .    1,      ,   .

----------

- ?  ,         ?   ,  .
  - ,  -   ,  - .
  1    .
     ?

----------


## kdv

,    ,   1 7.7     -    
1.      ,  ""
2.    ,    
3.    ,     (  )
4.   -  ""  "",    - .

  ,    1  .
   .

p.s.    ,    -  2,    -  N   N+M  ?   -,      ,     N,   N+1 ?
   -,    .     10 ,  .

----------


## kdv

*upd:*      14- ,     1.  , ,   -! :-)
   ,       5-    ,     -  ?

----------

?

----------


## RHSV

,    ,     ,   ..., ,  , ,    ...




> ,       5-    ,     -  ?


     ?     /   5     **  (  ,     ). 

 -     ""?

   ,    5  (     )    /,  ,     - ** .   /     ,        ,     ?

----------


## Ymn



----------


## Ymn

( .  .,     01.01.2009)
( .  .,     26.01.2009)
( .  .,     01.03.2009)
( .  .,     01.04.2009)

----------


## kdv

> ,    5  (     )    /,  ,     - ** .   /     ,        ,     ?


   . 
1.       -,   .
2.  5       (  ) -   "" -.
3.     ()   -.

 3 "" (  ) -,  .
.       -       "-2",         -.

      ,    ,     1,    ,            .. , , "-2"    ?

----------


## RHSV

> 1.       -,   .


     1,           - ?

   5    ,          / -      " 5 ",   " 5 "?     ,  2 . 

      -   **       ,       -,        1     ,    ,      .    / (   )   .      ,     ,    -   /.

----------


## RHSV

> 


   .         -     ,     ,    ,     ,      .

,        ""   ""?

----------


## Ymn

> ,        ""   ""?


    ,   
.

----------


## Ymn

> . 
> 1.       -,   .
> 2.  5       (  ) -   "" -.
> 3.     ()   -.
> 
>  3 "" (  ) -,  .
> .       -       "-2",         -.
> 
>       ,    ,     1,    ,            .. , , "-2"    ?


 ,   - -     (  ).

----------

,        -  : "   "   ""?    ....

----------


## Na28ta

"",  , ,    ,   ....

----------

,   ..    " "?  ..        /   ,   ?  -.

----------


## kdv

,    ,        1  17    ,     ,     -     .
1.   ( )
2. ,     (  -)
3. , ,     

      "",   .       -. ..    3 .  ,     ,    .

    -       ""

----------

> -


  :Wink:     2 .

----------


## Tortilla

?  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## RHSV

,   


> 


   :


> -     .
> 1.   ( )
> 2. ,     (  -)
> 3. , ,


  . ..  1      ,       ,     .

-   ,    **           (      5    )     ?

----------


## _N

- ?         ?     ,          . ,  ""  ""       ,      .  ,     -    . ,  ,   ,      .

----------

> ?


    ,  .         .        ,       :Frown:

----------


## _N

, ... .    ,  "       5 ",    -  ,   ,   ?   ,     ,   ,   ,       .

----------

> ,     ,   ,   ,       .


     ,       ,   - (  +  )

----------


## _N

> ,       ,   - (  +  )


 .  -,  ,  , **       .

----------

1    ...

----------

-?   ,  ?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Mimos_ka

> "".    .      80% -    ?


       1  2009 .
     (),      :
    9 -,    24,   20     ,   -- 2009 .

----------


## Na28ta

:      ?   ,          ., mvf  ,      ...

----------


## Mimos_ka

> :      ?   ,          ., mvf  ,      ...


      ,      ,    ?

----------


## Na28ta

,  ,  ,    ,   1  .  .  4 .      ,   ,   ...   ,  , ,   ,   ...

----------


## _

,     - 
      ?

----------


## kdv

,      ,   -.    .
       ,         .

_,    (     -   )  : ,   ,          (. 2 . 1 . 167  ),    -  ,     ( ,  ) -           (. 1 . 154, . 14 . 167  )           (. 8 . 171, . 6 . 172  )._

  .  ,       31 ,        ,  .  , ,  . , .      .      10-12%.           18% ,      ,    .
  !!!

 ,     ""         ,       .

----------


## Na28ta

*kdv*, -  ... ,            ...

----------


## Na28ta

> ,     - 
>       ?


    !   : "    -,     -".  ,  ,    ?

----------


## kdv

,    ,   ,  13    16    1    - ().   3  168   ,  -    ,      ,   "-".
  "  5     ,        ".

----------


## kdv

> *kdv*, -  ... ,            ...


 .    100  20 . 31   ,      , ..    .   1    -   .    , , 5 . ,        18    ,  31 .        .
  1  - .       -  . ,  ,   5- ,     4-  :-)

    .          ,    (!)        .         ( 2008   ),        , ?

,    ,   ,       5    ,      .  .

----------


## kdv

,   :
http://www.consultant.ru/online/base...e=law;n=82697/
  , "         "

   -   ,   ,   ""  -  . ..    - ,    .   , 
-     
-            
-    (  ,   )     ,     .

----------


## Mimos_ka

> ,     - 
>       ?


   ,     ,       (  ) 
     9-,    ,   ,   ,        .
      !
      .

----------


## Mimos_ka

> ,    ,   ,       5    ,      .  .


         ?
  .          ( ,   ) -    .
 ,        :Smilie:

----------

.  .
      ,           2009.
1.  31  2008
2.  28  2009

----------


## 2006

31.12.08

----------


## kdv

> ?
>   .          ( ,   ) -    .
>  ,


.         ,    .     ,          ,     ,  . ? 
:
  1000,   900.
    ,     ,   .
  1000 31- .      180 .  820.  -      .
       ,       ,  .

----------

> ,     ,       (  ) 
>      9-,    ,   ,   ,        .
>       !
>       .


   ,      -

----------

> 1  2009 .
>      (),      :
>     9 -,    24,   20     ,   -- 2009 .


   ?

----------

> *kdv*, -  ... ,            ...


 ,      . :Big Grin: 
 , ,         ,   ,      .  /  ,  .    ...  ,             ,     ,     .

----------


## ellenochka

> 1  2009 .
>      (),      :
>     9 -,    24,   20     ,   -- 2009 .


      ,      ,     .      ,           :Big Grin:

----------


## ODK

> , ,         ,   ,      .  /  ,  .    ...


  :yes:

----------


## Mimos_ka

> ,      ,     .      ,



 :Big Grin: 
   ,    ,      ,   .

----------


## Natalia K.

> 1000 31- .      180 .  820.  -      .
>        ,       ,  .


       ?

----------

> ?


 ,        . :yes:

----------


## --

> ,     ,  ,     1  2009 .
>  -  -


,  ! ,   .           -.    ,              ,   , ,       ,      .                       ....., -    ? .......

----------


## mvf

> 


  .   .

----------

> .   .


    ,  )))     ?  ?

----------


## mvf

> ?


 .     .  .

----------


## 32

-    1-.      " ",   ....

----------


## --

> -    1-.      " ",   ....


  8  (  ).

----------

,     7,7.        -  .       -      " "      ?

----------


## --

,        -18%/118%,   ,   .  .          -     (     ),    ". "        ,  -     ,  ,       ,  ,      -,

----------

,        .

----------


## lainara

,   -         ?

  1 (      )   ,             " ",    .

----------


## --

> ,   -         ?
> 
>   1 (      )   ,             " ",    .


 ,     ,      - ,   -.                                                                                                                                5.1,     169  ,  -    :
     -; 
,       ; 
 - ; 
   ( , ),  ; 
 ,        ( ,  ),   ; 
 ; 
 ,    (, ),  ,      .

----------


## lainara

" "    ?
 -        1?

     .

----------


## grebenka

3    .  20    .
     ,     "".       -  ,         .  ,   -    ,    -     .
*   -     -   ,  ?*
,  ,      ,   .      -  ,        (,    ),      ?    ,    . ,    -,   ?
 ,  1      (   ),          .   -  ,   .
*    ,     ,    ?*

   .  ,   .   ,       3 ,    .    .  3       3 ,     !      ,       3 .
  ?

----------


## KocmosMars

> -  ,


     .

----------

> .


?     ,   ,       ?

----------


## shrilanka

> ?     ,   ,       ?


  ,

----------


## _N

> 3    .  20     .  ,   .   ,       3 ,    .    .  3       3 ,     !      ,       3 .
>   ?


   ?       ,  -       .      - .286

----------


## grebenka

> ,


.        ,    .      ,   .



> - .286


 , .         ,     ,    .  80%    ,   ...
 -    -   -      , ,    ,  .       ,        .        .     ,    - , ?  1    ,   .

----------

,    ,             ?   18%?         ,      ? , !

----------


## .

> 


     ,     .

----------

> ,     .


, ! -    13,5% , ,  ...

----------


## Liola

,      .       ,    ,    "". 
:  4  76 , "       -                        ,      ,   ,      ."

  : 
1)       ,          
2)  ...

P.S.       ,      .  ,         .

----------


## mvf

> 1)       ,


    .    .

----------

" "?   ?   :Smilie:

----------


## mvf

:Wow:      2009    ?

http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=44626

----------

